# What were your favorite comic strips as a kid?



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2015)

I liked:

Brenda Starr
Rex Morgan MD
Mary Worth
Apartment 3G

There were mini soap operas. I used to get SO wrapped up in the storylines!  I remember looking forward to the Sunday paper because it had a longer episode and it was in color.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 2, 2015)

Li'l Abner and Pogo.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 2, 2015)

Beetle Baily
Blondie
Peanuts
Nancy ))
Henry


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2015)

Apart from peanuts I've never heard of any of those...sorry folks..but when I was a kid growing up in Scotland we had comic strips which were written in the supposed vernacular of the thick Scottish brogue   Oor Wullie..The Broons... ( I loved those) they were printed in the newspapers but every year there were annuals to be had for Christmas for us kids. Today they are still printed and _still _those annuals are available.. I remember my mum who was born in '34 saying they were around when SHE was a child too..


----------



## Cookie (Jul 2, 2015)

I loved my Archies and Peanuts of course, Caspar the friendly ghost, Superman, When I was much younger there was a strip called Mandrake the Magician, which is now very obscure.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2015)

Oh yes I loved Caspar too...nthego:


----------



## oakapple (Jul 2, 2015)

Holly, we once rented a cottage next to Loch Ness, and our children were enchanted with the many Oor Wullie annuals left in the cottage, they kept them entertained on rainy days.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2015)

Awwww such lovely memories of those ... they are an integral part of every Scots childhood oakapple..


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2015)

The ones I mentioned…….Rex Morgan MD was a handsome doctor and June Gale was his office manager/nurse (they later married)………Mary Worth was a kind older woman who observed and advised her neighbors and helped them with their problems (busybody) and frowned a lot………and those 3 girls in Apartment 3G lived in Manhattan and had very exciting lives.  Tommie was a redhead, LuAnn was blonde, and Margo was a brunette.  Brenda Starr was a reporter with a luscious head of red hair.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 2, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Beetle Baily
> Blondie
> Peanuts
> Nancy ))
> Henry



Tell me Nancy did you identify with the character of the same name?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2015)

I remember "Henry", but barely. I think he was mute, and drawn without a mouth.

Nancy & Sluggo, so cute. 

I really admire the talented artists of all the strips......some are still running.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 2, 2015)

Poor Henry, he didn't have a mouth (well a very tiny one) and he was bald as a cue ball....but he still lived life to the fullest.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 2, 2015)

Josiah, I can't really remember Nancy's personality so I can't say.  You mean she and Sluggo made it on a stamp?!  

 And I probably liked Henry because I was a very slow reader.  Still am.   Pogo was a challenge.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 2, 2015)

Nancy was a lot like Little Lulu



and Eloise



Very feisty girls who always barged ahead and never looked back.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2019)

Old tidbits about the Blondie comic strip here.  




> For close to 90 years, Chic Young’s comic strip_ Blondie_ has been a constant in newspapers around the world, reaching an estimated 280 million  readers in 55 countries. Despite its title, most readers are probably  more familiar with Blondie’s husband, the sandwich-consuming Dagwood.
> 
> Check out some facts about the comic’s origins, its feature film  franchise, and a very unfortunate incident involving a dirty word that  rocked _Blondie'_s readership to its core.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2019)

I used to like Brenda Starr, Gasoline Alley, Ritchie Rich, Archies, etc.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 12, 2019)

We liked all the aforementioned comic strips .. does anyone else remember Katy Keene? My sister used to draw Katy Keene fashions which were really good.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2019)

Katy Keene, the Pin Up Queen! We'd draw fashions for her all day sometimes. Remember the rival Gloria? 

These were funny books or comic books. Comic strips, I also like Brenda Starr, but didn't really get what was going on. I did love Rick O'Shay and his buddy Hipshot.


----------



## IKE (Jan 12, 2019)

Not necessarily as when a kid but I always liked Lil Abner and Andy Capp.


----------

